# Moss. silver reserve o/u



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

does anybody have this shotgun or now anybody one? I saw one for $477 and was wondering if this is a good price. dont know anything about this gun is it a good gun anybody heard of any problems with them.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I bought one last year $500.00 and I like it a lot! For the price you cant beat it.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Just make sure you look it over good. I had to check a few before I found the perfect one. Some had minor cosmetic defects.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I bought one for $500 when they first came out and shot it extensively last season. It performed very well, particularly considering the price tag. I bumped off a bunch of roosters and sharps with it.

My two complaints were that it did not have ejectors, and that the wood was poorly finished. It was more like the stain was painted on rather than the wood actually being stained properly. The slightest scratch exposed white, unfinished wood.

I traded it in and moved up to a Red Label...


----------



## brush_buster (Sep 10, 2006)

I got one this year and have put a couple of cases through it........it's performed great......I got the 28 Ga. and really like it for the price....has very good wood and after the gun store I ordered from saw it they have decided to stock them..........


----------

